# Overnight at DSO?



## Capt Ag (Nov 22, 2005)

Been to DSO a couple times and considering staying overnight/camping so as to avoid driving home after dark. Appreciate any input from those who have done this:
- Generally safe? I regard most on this site as having similar levels of sanity, so really asking if there are too many idiots running loose after they lock the gate?
- Would you do this with kids (age 10-14)?
- Best area?
Thanks to all for any info you can share.
Capt


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done it. It's safe. Camp anywhere


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*agree*

I gotta agree with Hotrod (dang did I say that out loud lol) on this one.... in fact there seems to be more crazy **** going on during the day than at night. We usually ride all day and then do a couple late night rides after BBQ. 
I leave gas cans, lawn chairs, full icechest in camp on the trailer and have never had a single thing come up missing but the best part is i have made a ton of new friends to ride with after hours!

This past weekend I got to meet 4rodsfishing (from this site) and his family and crew and we had a blast... really looking forward to hanging out and hitting some trails with his bunch again.


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea I might camp next time I make it back, only thing that I hate is I saw 3 snakes out there Sunday... And I hate snakes


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*snakes*

yep with the weather warming up them dang snakes are going to be out thick for a while... I hate em too unless they have a bullet hole in their lil heads!


----------

